# Grenada



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

Going to grenada between Christmas. Any advice on a good charter?


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

My first car was a 74 Ford Granada……oh not the same thing.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

US NAVY.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

bobberbill said:


> US NAVY.


Ancient history. lol


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Ancient you say?? Haha tks


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Between Christmas?


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

Fishndude said:


> Between Christmas?


christmas and new year


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I haven't been to Grenada, but I've chartered in a handful of other countries, or places before. Mexico, Aruba, Bahamas, CA, FL, etc. I just do a bunch of online research (as you're doing here), and try to figure out where I want to cast my line, so-to-speak. I try to find places that have good consistent fishing reports. If a boat is only reporting twice/month, why is that? And I consider cost, although it has never been my main concern. I'll spend good money to be able to fish successfully in places I may never get to, again. And for species I may never pursue, again. You can also team up with another party/parties to charter a boat. Be warned that you'll be stuck on a boat with strangers, and might not enjoy their company. If you do that, reach an agreement about who fights fish in what order before signing up, and exactly how you'll split the catch, cost, and tip. Just do it. 

In Mexico you can charter 65' boats that have chefs, a crew, and spas (and will take you out for days) , and you can charter pangas, that will take one or two anglers for half/full days (and usually stick fairly close to shore). And everything in between. Do your homework, see what there is to catch, and when the best time to catch the fish is. I've passed on fishing entirely a couple times, just because there really wasn't anything interesting going on when I was on a trip. From a quick online search, Grenada looks like it has some great offshore/nearshore fishing available.


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

Thx very informative. Have never fished the ocean. Need to decide between reef fishing and deep sea.


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

rippper said:


> Thx very informative. Have never fished the ocean. Need to decide between reef fishing and deep sea.



We were on St Lucia and I didn't fish because we were doing my daughters wedding. 

Quite a few of the people I spoke with were doing both reef fishing and larger game fish. Some of the happiest reef fishers really liked the small local boat charters. They said the boats were rather small and looked crappy but, they were on fish and the boat owner was really proud to put them on fish. 

They went with bigger boat charters for large game fish and seemed to be very satisfied with the catch.

Sorry, I can't provide more help.


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

Not sure about Grenada, but I fished Cabo this August. Booked a deep sea charter ($800) and 3 of us trolled for 7 hours for Marlin...nada...had one Hammerhead on for about 30 seconds before he had enough. Last 30 mins made the captain take us back outside marina and did quick drops and slayed Triggerfish thankfully to save the day..

Was still chomping at bit so 2 days later took a small panga by myself with a nice captain who spoke no english ($300 for 6 hr)....had a blast w him and got on lots and lots of Bonitas and boated 3 Yellowfin and 2 Dorado.. 

So I had more fun on the cheaper/more inshore Panga, but it just depends on the outcome and never know...had i landed a Marlin or Sail trolling i probably would've been more happy vice versa....


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

Booked a charter. True blue charters. Great reviews and lots of pics.cant wait.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

rippper said:


> Booked a charter. True blue charters. Great reviews and lots of pics.cant wait.


And?


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

Went out with true blue charters.he specializes in sailfish/marlin. We fished amongst birds and a bunch of dolphins with no strikes.saw some yellowfin.youngest son got a little green so I ask the capt to start trolling in.soon we hooked up with a barracuda the a double on wahoo. Had a wahoo cooked at our resort.....amazing.


----------

